# On the TTC journey again



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

Well here we are again and this time it feels very exciting.  We started our TTC journey about 10 years ago and have a lovely little boy (8 years) who I carried and a beautiful little girl ( 6 years) who my partner carried using the same anonymous donor.  We thought we were complete but the three little embies in the freezer have been constantly on our mind.  So here we are on the TTC journey again but this time I am so lucky to be able to carry the embies my partner created.  After having a couple of scans it looks like I have a polyp so I have to have a hysteroscopy to remove it.  Has anyone had one before? Do they put you asleep while they do the procedure? We also have to decide if we take the 3 day frosties to day 5 and how many we put back ( if they all make it to day 5).  It feels very strange being here again and we chose to tell all the grandparents this time which has been strange as they want constant updates on how everything is going.  I worked out all the dates today and we will find out on Christmas day if it has worked or not! It would be great to chat to anyone ttc at the moment xxx


----------

